# Error #108 bzw Partitionieren und Formatieren



## King Euro (19. Juli 2004)

Morgen,

Also, ich habe das Problem, dass ich meine Festplatte mit Partition Magic 7 geteilt habe und dann die eine Platte ext2 Formatiert habe. Dann hat aber mein Linux rumgesponnen und sich nur noch per CD starten lassen, wenn ich normal hochfahren wollte stand "GRUB" da!?
Nun wollte ich mein XP wieder hochfahren, aber es ging nicht , also habe ich eine andere HDD mit Partition Magic eingebaut, um die erste zu bereinigen.
Die Daten sind gesichert, mein Problem ist jetzt nur, das Patition Magic mir sagt, "Error #108" und Windows hat mir nach dem Formatieren (das geht mit Windows noch) dämliche Speicherplatzangaben gemacht.

Nun möchte ich "nur" das es wieder eine große ungeteilte Platte ist, die NTFS formatiert ist.

PS: Windows zeigt auch eine Ganz dumme Partitionierung an!


----------



## eViLaSh (22. Juli 2004)

bau alle Platten raus, bis auf die, die du formatieren willst... dann startest du den PC und lässt zB. WinXP installieren... der müsste normalerweiße die Platte vor der installation komplett formatieren können...


----------



## King Euro (23. Juli 2004)

Nee, ging nicht 

Aerb ich habe mir ein Tool von Seagate runtergeladen - Discwirzard oder so ?¿?  - und damit ging es dann, mit dem Tool könnte man die Festplatte komplett leeren, mit Partitionen und allem.

Nun geht sie wieder! 

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------

